# مصطلحات الإدارة والهندسة الصناعية



## samehnour (9 أبريل 2010)

أضفت منذ عدة أسابيع صفحة في موقعي لمصطلحات الإدارة الهندسة الصناعية ومازلت أضيف لها مصطلحات أخرى. الرابط هو
http://samehar.wordpress.com/glossary/


شكرا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير
دائما مميز مهندس سامر منذ عرفتك منذ عدة سنين


----------



## اسامةسلامة (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخى الفاضل
ونفع بك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## الصناعي قمه (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng_iraqi (17 فبراير 2012)

:63:مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## كصارة (21 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وايد وايد


----------



## فخر صور (29 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------

